# Kone filter and brewer on Kickstarter



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Anyone here backing this?

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/333965871/kone-coffee-filter-brewing-system?ref=category

It looks nice but pretty expensive at $125 plus $40 shipping to the UK.


----------



## JamesG (Mar 29, 2012)

I remember seeing this a couple of weeks ago. Its does look pretty interesting.

Probably best waiting until Hasbean start stocking them. I think they stock the mk2 Kone now so I imagine once production starts it will only be a matter of time before they get the latest version.


----------



## JamesG (Mar 29, 2012)

There's a good interview with Keith Gehrke of Able Brewing here:

http://www.tested.com/videos/44907-testing-the-new-able-brewing-kone-coffee-filter/


----------



## Bigboss01 (Dec 2, 2014)

For home, my brita does the job(luckily i have great water here so brita is all i need) for commercial then something from 3M or Everpure would be your best bet but of course the setup depends entirely on your current water chemistry and yes filtering your water is very important, water makes up almost the entirety of your cup of coffee, not to mention the effect different water parameters have on the actual extraction.

__________________

Are you worried about E10-001 dumps prep and Testking.net Check out our latest resources for ccna braindump and muih questions for practice with www.rasmussen.edu guarantee of University of Kansas Medical Center


----------

